# Storing guns to avoid "accidents"



## RJAMES

Other than a gun under your immediate control I think your other guns should be locked up.

Way too many "accidents " where a young kid finds and fires a gun. https://www.ksdk.com/article/news/l...Y3a76SIgHLnJg2hJy0TNKhX0ayvJomIxo-4bhqS8gMX0Q

If you live in a home where it is just a couple of adults and you fear folks attacking you in your home maybe you choose to have several guns in varouse locations in your home and not locked up . A loaded round in chamber gun stuck in the cushions of the couch ? But please if you have visitors take the time to lock all guns that you do not have under your control - in your hand, in a hoslter on your hip, on a sling over your shoulder, locked up.

Can we focus on this one small point, gun in your hot hand or in the cold safe , leave the other issues around guns alone for now? This common sense change of behavior in gun owners could save a lot of lives.

Are there are other options - a hand gun safe that opens with a fancy finger print lock perhaps? Are there other options to have the gun accessable but not so accessable that a child can find it and harm themselfs or others?

For those with kids/ grand kids and you hide guns - ask them where you hide them see what they say.


----------



## Chipper

Would never start a thread telling people what to do with their guns. You can do what you want, but don't tell me what to do. Will leave it at that cause I'd be permanently banned telling what I really thought about it.


----------



## WhatTheHeck

What grown adults do in the privacy of their own homes is none of my business.


----------



## Sasquatch

And dont text and drive!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

*
For those with kids/ grand kids and you hide guns - ask them where you hide them see what they say.*

only thing I'll agree to - and then most likely disagree with your opinion on how it should be handled .....


----------



## hawgrider

Chipper said:


> Would never start a thread telling people what to do with their guns. You can do what you want, but don't tell me what to do. Will leave it at that cause I'd be permanently banned telling what I really thought about it.


Remember he leans left!


----------



## hawgrider

Sasquatch said:


> And dont text and drive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I will if I want too. Fricken beast! I don't wear a seat belt either!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Don't eat yellow snow.

Don't run with scissors.

Don't wrestle with a lollipop in your mouth.

Don't stand on the top step of a stepladder.

Don't stare at the sun.


----------



## RJAMES

Here is anther case of improper storeage https://www.wxyz.com/father-charged-in-accidental-shooting-death-of-4-year-old-son-in-roseville


----------



## RJAMES

And anther https://www.wsfa.com/2018/11/05/sheriff-pine-level-year-old-killed-accidental-shooting/


----------



## hawgrider

Back Pack Hack said:


> Don't eat yellow snow.
> 
> Don't run with scissors.
> 
> Don't wrestle with a lollipop in your mouth.
> 
> Don't stand on the top step of a stepladder.
> 
> Don't stare at the sun.


 Mom always said "Don't shoot each other with BB guns You'll poke an eye out!"


----------



## Camel923

It’s no one’s Business if have a gun or how I chose to store it. But I am responsible for keeping children or idiots from playing with it provided they are not breaking in or otherwise breaking the law. Then it’s on them. Leave it at that. Keep government and other busy bodies out of my home, person and property. I have no intention of being a good little socialist.


----------



## RJAMES

And yet anther all since October . https://abc13.com/boy-accidentally-shoots-11-year-old-brother-in-brazoria-co/4562185/

Put your seat belt on when you drive it will save your live i fyou have an accident won't stop you from spinning out on the ice just keep you alive. OK to hear that message but not a message about guns - store the guns you do not have under your direct control locked up where kids cannot get them.

Not a left of right thing rather a common sense thing.

But yes while we are at it never stand on the top step of a ladder. Wear that seat belt . Make sure you put that campfire all the way out as in cold and out. All kinds of things most Americans agree we should do - storing guns safetly when not in use should be one of them.


----------



## hawgrider

A locked up unloaded gun isn't even as effective as a broom handle.

Funny my guns were mounted on the wall just like my dads were. No trigger locks, unlocked wall mount gun racks, and never did my kids touch them unless It was time to go shooting, hunting or to clean them. Gee I wonder why?


----------



## Gunn

Teach firearms safety at a young age. When I was a kid it was taught in the schools to all who were interested.


----------



## Camel923

If you do not want your kids around guns, keep them away from me and my home. Period.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

hawgrider said:


> Mom always said "Don't shoot each other with BB guns You'll poke an eye out!"


Keep the BB gun away from your eyes and you won't poke them out. :vs_smirk:


----------



## hawgrider

Gunn said:


> *Teach firearms safety at a young age.* When I was a kid it was taught in the schools to all who were interested.


Its that simple nothing more nothing less. ^^



RJAMES said:


> Not a left of right thing rather a common sense thing.


Don't need no lefties "common sense" gun control statements.

Here a favorite from Hank - " if you mind your own business you won't be minding mine!"


----------



## Denton

Weapons with no reason to be out of the safe are in the safe. If children enter the house, the weapons (except the one on me) are placed in the safe before the kids enter.
I don't assume other family members reared their children as I reared my son.


----------



## Deebo

Sorry bro, your attitude comes across as "strong and holier than thou".
Of course I keep my guns locked up, and my whiskey too.
I appreciate that you prep, and are knowledable, but I wont read stories of kids getting their hands on guns. 
Maybe, you could have worded it a bit differently?


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> *I don't assume other family members* reared their children as I reared my son.


I don't let people like that in my house.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> I don't let people like that in my house.


Like what? Family members you see once a year and don't know how they train the kids? Oh, I know what they say, but I don't really know.
It's a matter of protecting the kids.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Like what? Family members you see once a year and don't know how they train the kids? Oh, I know what they say, but I don't really know.
> It's a matter of protecting the kids.


I know" think about the children" But If I had any relatives and their chillins I could not trust on my range I wouldn't let them in my house.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I partially agree with Rjames, all the guns that I keep loaded are in quick access safes in the living room or my bed room. The others are stored unloaded in a gun cabinet with the ammunition stored in a different part of the house. Your mileage may vary and I'm not so arrogant to tell others what to do but improper storage isn't going to cause issues in my house. Also, kind of a far fetched scenario but plausible; I don't want to wake up to that bump in the night only to be confronted by a burglar that's armed with one of my own loaded firearms.


----------



## Sasquatch

RJAMES said:


> And anther https://www.wsfa.com/2018/11/05/sheriff-pine-level-year-old-killed-accidental-shooting/


My friend, I commend you on the message. I think we can all agree keeping kids safe from anything should be a priority. But do you think some moron is going to read this and a light bulb will go off above their head?

We need to realize there are some stupid people in the world who, unfortunately, have access to firearms. No amount of "safety tips" or laws is going to change the 1 stupid guy out of the 100,000 smart guys. Stupid is going to be stupid. And sadly bad things will happen because of it.

I think you effort would be better spent volunteering in some way gun safety to boy scouts or some other group that is new to firearms.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Thanks to the NRA childhood accidents and deaths due to firearms are WAY down the past decade.


----------



## RedLion

A good link debunking all the lefty lies including those about children. For instance....



> Myth: Trigger locks will keep children from accidentally shooting themselves
> 
> Fact: 31 of 32 models of gun locks tested by the government's Consumer Product Safety Commission could be opened without the key. According to their spokesperson, "We found you could open locks with paper clips, a pair of scissors or tweezers, or you could whack them on the table and they would open." 17


&









Gun Facts | Children and Guns


----------



## RedLion

I have a couple few firearms around the house that are placed in the case of need. I do not worry about my Daughters even touching them unless it was an emergency and needs to be used by them for self defense. Children use firearms to protect themselves and family all of the time.


----------



## MisterMills357

Yes, there is a time to lock it up, or carry it on your person. and having kids around is one of those times. What I oppose, are wolves in sheep's clothing, who want to dictate; that IF a kid is around, the gun MUST be locked up. One does not necessarily follow the other.


----------



## stowlin

Typical liberal BS troll bait crap by a socialist loser human trying to dictate what other people do with their rightfully own items.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, there is a time to lock it up, or carry it on your person. and having kids around is one of those times. What I oppose, are wolves in sheep's clothing, who want to dictate; that IF a kid is around, the gun MUST be locked up. One does not necessarily follow the other.


Kids CAN be taught to respect firearms. Most parents these days are just too freakin' lazy.

Myself, I knew my dad had guns. I knew where they were. But I never touched them.


----------



## Prepared One

Just the wife and I so there are always a few well placed loaded firearms about. It is extremely rare anyone's children come over but on that rare occasion, they are not left alone and all guns are securely stored, except the one on me. Last time I remember someones unwashed brat in my house was 20 some odd years ago.


----------



## RJAMES

What the NRA has to say on the issue of storing guns when not in use https://gunsafetyrules.nra.org/

"Store guns so they are not accessible to unauthorized persons.

Many factors must be considered when deciding where and how to store guns. A person's particular situation will be a major part of the consideration. Dozens of gun storage devices, as well as locking devices that attach directly to the gun, are available. However, mechanical locking devices, like the mechanical safeties built into guns, can fail and should not be used as a substitute for safe gun handling and the observance of all gun-safety rules."


----------



## Smitty901

I taught my childern about guns and how to use them and how not to. Same with grandchildren . No a hand gun of rifle is never just laying around for no reason loaded. The Dog may shoot something.


----------



## jimb1972

hawgrider said:


> I will if I want too. Fricken beast! I don't wear a seat belt either!


Good, what blood type are you? I'm probably going to need a liver some day.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## hawgrider

jimb1972 said:


> Good, what blood type are you? I'm probably going to need a liver some day.:tango_face_smile:


Type B (bourbon) is in the veins.

Can't wear a seatbelt on a murdercycle right?


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Type B (bourbon) is in the veins.
> 
> Can't wear a seatbelt on a murdercycle right?


You could but your death would be ruled a suicide.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Type B (bourbon) is in the veins.
> 
> Can't wear a seatbelt on a murdercycle right?


 Always hard when laws,rules and regulation try to protect us from our self. I wear a seat belt in the car because it is smart not because the law says so. I wear a helmet because I choose to. However if you are over 18 I support anyone's right not to.
I get a bit touchy when someone tries to tell me what to do in my home , and how to raise my family. They have their own to deal with and need to stay out of mine. Far more children are hurt and killed by drugs. I don't see anyone doing a dam thing about that. 
many of those accidents were not what they claim.
I have very good vaults for my firearms when needed. Anything that is loaded is under a reasonable person control . Ted kennedy's car killed more people than any of the firearms in my home have. hood rats in Milwaukee shoot someone every night often more than one. Nothing get done about it. they need to focus on that and not my home.
Oh I do have a seat belt in the motorcycle. Wisconsin says a sidecar is a motorcycle.


----------



## Slippy

RJAMES said:


> Other than an ILLEGAL ALIEN under your immediate control I think your other ILLEGAL ALIENS should be locked up.
> 
> Way too many "accidents " where a young kid finds AN ILLEGAL ALIEN.
> 
> If you live in a home where it is just a couple of adults and you fear folks attacking you in your home maybe you choose to have several ILLEGAL ALIENS in varouse locations in your home and not locked up . A loaded round in ILLEGAL ALIEN stuck in the cushions of the couch ? But please if you have visitors take the time to lock all ILLEGAL ALIENS that you do not have under your control - in your hand, in a hoslter on your hip, on a sling over your shoulder, locked up.
> 
> Can we focus on this one small point, ILLEGAL ALIEN in your hot hand or in the cold safe , leave the other issues around ILLEGAL ALIENS alone for now? This common sense change of behavior in ILLEGAL ALIENS owners could save a lot of lives.
> 
> Are there are other options - an ILLEGAL ALIEN safe that opens with a fancy finger print lock perhaps? Are there other options to have the ILLEGAL ALIEN accessable but not so accessable that a child can find it and harm themselfs or others?
> 
> For those with kids/ grand kids and you hide ILLEGAL ALIENS - ask them where you hide them see what they say.


Fixed it for you Ms James!


----------



## The Tourist

I don't like many people, so we don't get many visitors. My wife gathers friends, but most of them are the teachers she formerly worked with. As for the guys I rode with, there's only six or seven left, and most of them need canes. As I discussed in another thread, I have anxiety issues. My home is where I go for quiet and peace. I don't think there's been a kid here in over ten years.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Always hard when laws,rules and regulation try to protect us from our self. I wear a seat belt in the car because it is smart not because the law says so. I wear a helmet because I choose to. However if you are over 18 I support anyone's right not to.
> I get a bit touchy when someone tries to tell me what to do in my home , and how to raise my family. They have their own to deal with and need to stay out of mine. Far more children are hurt and killed by drugs. I don't see anyone doing a dam thing about that.
> many of those accidents were not what they claim.
> I have very good vaults for my firearms when needed. Anything that is loaded is under a reasonable person control . Ted kennedy's car killed more people than any of the firearms in my home have. hood rats in Milwaukee shoot someone every night often more than one. Nothing get done about it. they need to focus on that and not my home.
> Oh I do have a seat belt in the motorcycle. Wisconsin says a sidecar is a motorcycle.




With airbags in most cages now you pretty much better be wearing a seat belt.

Yup the side hacks have a belt but the Scooter does not. Believe it or not I reluctantly am a law abiding citizen.

Meathchicken now is lid free so I used to exercise that right while riding out in the rural areas.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> With airbags in most cages now you pretty much better be wearing a seat belt.
> 
> Yup the side hacks have a belt but the Scooter does not. Believe it or not I reluctantly am a law abiding citizen.
> 
> Meathchicken now is lid free so I used to exercise that right while riding out in the rural areas.


Seat belt is not required in a sidecar. That one has a lap belt. We made the harness to help Payton sit up straight. It also has a heated blanket for her comfort. It will be getting an AR 15 rack in the floor.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> Always hard when laws,rules and regulation try to protect us from our self. I wear a seat belt in the car because it is smart not because the law says so. I wear a helmet because I choose to. However if you are over 18 I support anyone's right not to.
> I get a bit touchy when someone tries to tell me what to do in my home , and how to raise my family. They have their own to deal with and need to stay out of mine. Far more children are hurt and killed by drugs. I don't see anyone doing a dam thing about that.
> many of those accidents were not what they claim.
> I have very good vaults for my firearms when needed. Anything that is loaded is under a reasonable person control . Ted kennedy's car killed more people than any of the firearms in my home have. hood rats in Milwaukee shoot someone every night often more than one. Nothing get done about it. they need to focus on that and not my home.
> Oh I do have a seat belt in the motorcycle. Wisconsin says a sidecar is a motorcycle.




I agree @Smitty901. Any laws inside my home are mine! Common sense dictates caution with regards to weapons and I take responsibility within the confines of my home. I agree with you that far more children are killed by drugs gotten out of someones medicine cabinet then guns each year. I don't see that making the news, I don't see "Common Sense" medicine cabinet laws being thrown about.

The reality of it is that the socialist don't give one rats ass about kids dying from drugs. Guns are an entirely different matter.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> I taught my childern about guns and how to use them and how not to. Same with grandchildren . No a hand gun of rifle is never just laying around for no reason loaded. The Dog may shoot something.


Ha, ha! If he had a trigger finger...And thumbs maybe.


----------



## Michael_Js

what we need are MORE laws dictating common sense. what to drink, what to eat, what to wear, how to.... (SARCASM)

Sad...common sense is out the window! Get enough sheep complaining and throwing around money, and bam! Another stupid law.

My wife & I have nieces and nephews that come over - some which their parents want nothing to do with guns - so teaching them is not on the table., However, we either put them in the safe, or make them safe and hide them. I also have a quick access vault in the office that never is empty. I don't need anyone teaching me common sense. There are enough stupid laws out there that will handle if something goes wrong - someone grabbing a loaded gun in my house. The problem is that laws don't work for stupid people.

So, someone trying to arrest, charge, fine me for a stupid law makes no difference beforehand, if I do something stupid. Unfortunately, someone still might get hurt or die because of my stupidity and negligence and no law will change that.

We are being "lawed" out of existence and this once Great Republic is all but gone...Sad what happens when we allow evil to run our lives.

Sorry for the rant...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I wonder how many millions of laws, rules, bylaws, acts, rulings, decrees, directives, edicts, policies and ordinances there are in the US just to 'enforce' the Ten Commandments.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Ha, ha! If he had a trigger finger...And thumbs maybe.


 Annie , there have been a few cases of the years of hunters being shot by the dog. load rifle leaned against some thing

https://www.sfgate.com/weird/article/Dog-shoots-hunter-back-New-Mexico-13355995.php


----------



## RJAMES

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I partially agree with Rjames, all the guns that I keep loaded are in quick access safes in the living room or my bed room. The others are stored unloaded in a gun cabinet with the ammunition stored in a different part of the house. Your mileage may vary and I'm not so arrogant to tell others what to do but improper storage isn't going to cause issues in my house. Also, kind of a far fetched scenario but plausible; I don't want to wake up to that bump in the night only to be confronted by a burglar that's armed with one of my own loaded firearms.


Quick access safes in multiple locations sound like a very good thing. Accessiblity and security.

I am tired of reading the all too common stories- when I see things that I think are wrong I work to change them. I worked on getting people to put on seat belts , use motor cycle helments ,reduce 
drunk driving, learn CPR and first aid. My latest is getting folks to maintain control of thier gun(s) or lock it up .

Your solution of quick access safes shows what can be done . Notice how many get offended just bringing up the topic and how many assume I am talking about governemnt action. In order to reduce the number of unintentional discharges we need gun owners to take common sense steps like you did to reduce them. After taking those steps tell folks about it. Show / model the behavior - want the young guy at work to use safety equipment - old guy has to be seen using it .


----------



## RJAMES

Back Pack Hack said:


> I wonder how many millions of laws, rules, bylaws, acts, rulings, decrees, directives, edicts, policies and ordinances there are in the US just to 'enforce' the Ten Commandments.


Did I say anything about a law?

I am bring attention to an issue that even the NRA is in agreement with. To convince /presuade gun owners to safety store guns when not in use so as to avoid these preventable incidents. Can you stop all - not likely . Seat belts did not stop car deaths they reduced them. Proper gun storage won't eliminate it will reduce.

I bring it up here to try and get folks thinking about it /talking about it. Someone in a bar in Toledo heard about the idiot ( ME) on this board spouting off about how guns should be locked up when not in use . I will be called some words we are not supposed to type on here . Who the F cares . Hopefully someone will over hear stop and think and decide that maybe they should ,even if it is only for a couple hours during the holidays when kids visit, lock the unused guns up. We are never going to know when we prevent a bad act/ "accident" but I think I just may have.

I at least got you to reflect on how you do things and you are welcome . Signed the AssHole who is tired of reading stories about kids "accidentially " getting shot after finding a gun.


----------



## RJAMES

For those that work in a place that you cannot take your hand gun with you do you leave it at home or locked in the vehicle? One option for those that lock it in the vehicle is a lock box . This is a link to one type of lock box for a Jeep Wrangler there are several locations on a jeep that people have added a lock box to. https://www.quadratec.com/products/14114_0001_07.htm

Even if you can take your weapon to work do you ever have someplace - courthouse , hospital , jail that you have to visit and need someplace safe to leave your weapon? My job I had to visit jails , not often but every 6 months or so . I used to put my weapon into a locked breif case then leave the brief case in the jails office. After I got a jeep I used the lock box I linked to.

Not trying to sell jeeps of this lock box but I would like you to think thru how you do things to avoid those "Accidents" .

Have you built gun storeage into your furniture, home , vehicles ? Bought any products that make guns somewhat accessble while keeping them out of the hands of kids and slow down a thief?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RJAMES said:


> Did I say anything about a law? ..........


Did I say you did?

Nice attempt at deflection, though.


----------



## hawgrider

RJAMES said:


> Quick access safes in multiple locations sound like a very good thing. Accessiblity and security.
> 
> I am tired of reading the all too common stories- when I see things that I think are wrong I work to change them. I worked on getting people to put on seat belts , use motor cycle helments ,reduce
> drunk driving, learn CPR and first aid. My latest is getting folks to maintain control of thier gun(s) or lock it up .
> 
> Your solution of quick access safes shows what can be done . Notice how many get offended just bringing up the topic and how many assume I am talking about governemnt action. In order to reduce the number of unintentional discharges we need gun owners to take common sense steps like you did to reduce them. After taking those steps tell folks about it. Show / model the behavior - want the young guy at work to use safety equipment - old guy has to be seen using it .


Here's is Jr's version of his daddy song. Listen carefully to the words Leftie!


----------



## jimb1972

I have a biometric (finger print) safe on my nightstand. It is programmed to accept my wife or my finger prints. It works very well, and has a key backup. You can program it to accept a bunch of finger prints, mine works with everything but the thumb and pinky of both hands for my wife and myself. I believe it is made by Liberty and costs about $150-$200. I have trained my children in firearm safety, but I have not trained all their friends, some of whom are the children of Hillary supporting pinko commie bastards. While my kids are generally well behaved I do not always trust their decision making, they are children after all and I do get distracted by projects occasionally that might make me a less than attentive parent.


----------



## hawgrider

jimb1972 said:


> I have a biometric (finger print) safe on my nightstand. It is programmed to accept my wife or my finger prints. It works very well, and has a key backup. You can program it to accept a bunch of finger prints, mine works with everything but the thumb and pinky of both hands for my wife and myself. I believe it is made by Liberty and costs about $150-$200. I have trained my children in firearm safety, but I have not trained all their friends, some of whom are the children of Hillary supporting pinko commie bastards. While my kids are generally well behaved I do not always trust their decision making, they are children after all and I do get distracted by projects occasionally that might make me a less than attentive parent.


Nope I won't use one no thanks. - Enjoy the videos


----------



## Back Pack Hack

hawgrider said:


> Nope I won't use one no thanks. -.......


+1 .


----------



## jimb1972

hawgrider said:


> Nope I won't use one no thanks. - Enjoy the videos


I wouldn't use that POS either. All those videos look like the same cheap ass Chinese junk. 



That's like saying a semi auto handgun might fail and including a video of a jennings j22


----------



## jimb1972

I have the liberty HDX 250. I tried to add a video, but the link does not show up.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> Nope I won't use one no thanks. - Enjoy the videos
> 
> Agreed. Why add another step to an already stressful situation. Every weapon within my reach is loaded, chambered, with no safeties, including the shotguns.


----------



## StratMaster

Prepared One said:


> hawgrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I won't use one no thanks. - Enjoy the videos
> 
> Agreed. Why add another step to an already stressful situation. Every weapon within my reach is loaded, chambered, with no safeties, including the shotguns.
> 
> 
> 
> I have several ready and in reach too... I have a deadbolt on my bedroom door which is locked every time I leave it. No chance of anyone coming in unexpected and having an accident.
Click to expand...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

All my firearms are locked up.




























Either by the locks on the doors of my house or the doors of my truck. If some bad guy wants to break past those locks, well,......... what happens after that is his fault, not mine.


----------



## jimb1972

Prepared One said:


> hawgrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I won't use one no thanks. - Enjoy the videos
> 
> Agreed. Why add another step to an already stressful situation. Every weapon within my reach is loaded, chambered, with no safeties, including the shotguns.
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Houston? I would recommend claymores deployed strategically around the property. The firearm I keep on my person is sufficient for now. If society begins to unravel, or I find myself living in Detroit, or Houston (not very damn likely) things will change accordingly.
Click to expand...


----------



## inceptor

hawgrider said:


> Nope I won't use one no thanks. - Enjoy the videos
> 
> See, that's just wrong.
> 
> Y'all keep calling them bad guys but @RJAMES is correct. You should have to work hard at stopping them and shooting them is not right. Besides, gun are evil but it's one of the tools of their trade. They are just trying to make a living and have a right to take you out if you infringe on their right to have the job they choose.


----------



## Inor

Let's see...

We keep a .357 revolver in plain sight on the dining room table at all times, loaded with .38 snakeshot. The last time we used it was about a month ago but it is not uncommon to need it (7 times in the last year).

I keep a .45 ACP in my nightstand table (loaded and chambered) and Mrs Inor keeps a 9mm in her nightstand table (loaded and chambered) ALWAYS.

We keep several other rifles and shotguns stored around the house (all loaded and chambered).

We live in the middle of nowhere and never know when the need for a firearm will come up. When it does, we NEED the firearm NOW, not 3 minutes from now. The latest was the day before yesterday when a bobcat was stalking our dogs. If we had kept all of our guns safely locked away (unloaded) in a safe, today I would be the proud owner of a dead dog instead of the owner of a bobcat pelt that is worth a few bucks.

IF YOUR KIDS ARE TOO DAMN STUPID TO BE TRUSTED AROUND LOADED FIREARMS, PUT THEM UP FOR ADOPTION!!! And then suck-start a shotgun for being a lousy parent.


----------



## Slippy

Inor said:


> Let's see...
> 
> We keep a .357 revolver in plain sight on the dining room table at all times, loaded with .38 snakeshot. The last time we used it was about a month ago but it is not uncommon to need it (7 times in the last year).
> 
> I keep a .45 ACP in my nightstand table (loaded and chambered) and Mrs Inor keeps a 9mm in her nightstand table (loaded and chambered) ALWAYS.
> 
> We keep several other rifles and shotguns stored around the house (all loaded and chambered).
> 
> We live in the middle of nowhere and never know when the need for a firearm will come up. When it does, we NEED the firearm NOW, not 3 minutes from now. The latest was the day before yesterday when a bobcat was stalking our dogs. If we had kept all of our guns safely locked away (unloaded) in a safe, today I would be the proud owner of a dead dog instead of the owner of a bobcat pelt that is worth a few bucks.
> 
> IF YOUR KIDS ARE TOO DAMN STUPID TO BE TRUSTED AROUND LOADED FIREARMS, PUT THEM UP FOR ADOPTION!!! And then suck-start a shotgun for being a lousy parent.


Such a bee-u-tiful post! ^^^^^

Simply put...As it should be!...:vs_closedeyes:

(Tears in my eyes!)

:vs_peace:


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Let's see...
> 
> We keep a .357 revolver in plain sight on the dining room table at all times, loaded with .38 snakeshot. The last time we used it was about a month ago but it is not uncommon to need it (7 times in the last year).
> 
> I keep a .45 ACP in my nightstand table (loaded and chambered) and Mrs Inor keeps a 9mm in her nightstand table (loaded and chambered) ALWAYS.
> 
> We keep several other rifles and shotguns stored around the house (all loaded and chambered).
> 
> We live in the middle of nowhere and never know when the need for a firearm will come up. When it does, we NEED the firearm NOW, not 3 minutes from now. The latest was the day before yesterday when a bobcat was stalking our dogs. If we had kept all of our guns safely locked away (unloaded) in a safe, today I would be the proud owner of a dead dog instead of the owner of a bobcat pelt that is worth a few bucks.
> 
> IF YOUR KIDS ARE TOO DAMN STUPID TO BE TRUSTED AROUND LOADED FIREARMS, PUT THEM UP FOR ADOPTION!!! And then suck-start a shotgun for being a lousy parent.


Sorry, but that is just plain stupid. 
Kids are wild cards and it is pompous, arrogant and egotistical to say such crap.
Yes. I got away with my tactic. My son didn't dare think about touching my 586. Wonderful, huh? What if he had one of those "kid" moments? There's a reason why kids aren't tried as adults.

Two things we are all for; we are all for no negligence and we are all for protecting kids.

Me? I'm not into those fingerprint box things. I'm into proper training of children, putting up firearms when other children are in the house, and height. Why height? Even the best trained kid is a wild card. You might want to talk black/white on the internet but in your heart you know I am right.


----------



## deserth3

Yes. Lock up, register, remove guns for "the safety of the children".

Not the video I was looking for. But it'll work in a pinch.






Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

deserth3 said:


> Yes. Lock up, register, remove guns for "the safety of the children".
> 
> Not the video I was looking for. But it'll work in a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Bet it doesn't.
Screw videos. Tell me where I am wrong. If you can't explain responsibility, a stupid video won't cut it.


----------



## deserth3

So you won't take the word of someone who lived through it??
Then there's no way anyone will convince you. The second amendment is written as it is for a reason.
But when you're in your knees with your hands tied behind your back and a gun is out to your head. You're civil rights no longer mean anything.
Nazis are not the only one who has said guns should be removed "for the children". Those words have been said by people in our own government. Be careful what you so easily dismiss.

Here is the long version of here speech.





Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> Agreed. Why add another step to an already stressful situation. Every weapon within my reach is loaded, chambered, with no safeties, including the shotguns.


Anything with a key, combination or fingerprint can become a huge obstacle when under extreme stress.


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> Here is anther case of improper storeage https://www.wxyz.com/father-charged-in-accidental-shooting-death-of-4-year-old-son-in-roseville


 And countless people died this year from drugs. And what was done? nothing. We just passed a law that will let all the dealers go free. so what does it madder. Just a madder of you politics. Shot a cop go free . You do not care one bit it about the liberal anit gun agenda.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> *Sorry, but that is just plain stupid.
> Kids are wild cards and it is pompous, arrogant and egotistical to say such crap*.
> Yes. I got away with my tactic. My son didn't dare think about touching my 586. Wonderful, huh? What if he had one of those "kid" moments? There's a reason why kids aren't tried as adults.
> 
> Two things we are all for; we are all for no negligence and we are all for protecting kids.
> 
> Me? I'm not into those fingerprint box things. I'm into proper training of children, putting up firearms when other children are in the house, and height. Why height? *Even the best trained kid is a wild card*. You might want to talk black/white on the internet *but in your heart you know I am right*.


Respectfully disagree. My kids were not wildcards. I was the governing force who insured that! And both my kids respect me for the strict up bringing.

To say kids are wild cards is just a lame ass excuse for lack of parenting.


----------



## Elvis

When my kids were young the guns were locked up. When my kids were 14-18 the protection pistol would be locked up if they had friends over.

Now days the kids are 20+ but if they have a friend over and I happen to have the hunting rifle sitting out the rifle is put up.

All of my kids learned gun safety at an early age but there are a lot of young adults who don't understand gun safety.


----------



## hawgrider

The key to raising children so they understand and respect the rules of gun safety is to take the mystery out of the guns. Locked up and hidden creates a mystery.

When guns are part of you daily life and you involve your children with hunting, shooting and cleaning the firearms then there is no mystery and they will not be compelled to solve or seek out the mystery. Its a simple concept and it works!


----------



## RJAMES

Back Pack Hack said:


> Did I say you did?
> 
> Nice attempt at deflection, though.


You went off on the law tangent as others have said on this thread don't tell me what to do in my home . They cannot seem to stop and think about what is being said, how they could use it even if they do not agree 100% with it.

Several long term gun owners that disagree with me on just about every political issue have stated how they safely store what they are not immediatly using especially when they have company.

I had a kid in my community die from an "accident" and have read about many others this fall, my response has been to try and get folks to think and be aware to try and reduce the number of these incidents.


----------



## RJAMES

RedLion said:


> A good link debunking all the lefty lies including those about children. For instance....
> 
> &
> 
> View attachment 94163
> 
> 
> Gun Facts | Children and Guns


If a lock on a safe is easily picked by a child is the lesson don't bother to try and lock unused guns up or is it to get a better safe ( one with a better lock ) or to double up the lock. I had several safes that I used in the army that had a big pieces of metal welded on them so that you could use the combination and a pad lock . Not sure I assumed that they had the combination damaged at one time then repaird .

So if you had visitors ( especially little kids 3 /4 years old) do you remove guns from the room, take the ammo out. Do something else to make it safe?

For those that say teach - let me know and hte world know how to teach a toddler. You can teach a 8 year old , some 5 year olds depending on the kid but a 2 or 3 year old is going to reach in grandmothers purse looking for candy and find the gun . Happens several times a year .


----------



## RedLion

RJAMES said:


> If a lock on a safe is easily picked by a child is the lesson don't bother to try and lock unused guns up or is it to get a better safe ( one with a better lock ) or to double up the lock. I had several safes that I used in the army that had a big pieces of metal welded on them so that you could use the combination and a pad lock . Not sure I assumed that they had the combination damaged at one time then repaird .
> 
> So if you had visitors ( especially little kids 3 /4 years old) do you remove guns from the room, take the ammo out. Do something else to make it safe?
> 
> For those that say teach - let me know and hte world know how to teach a toddler. You can teach a 8 year old , some 5 year olds depending on the kid but a 2 or 3 year old is going to reach in grandmothers purse looking for candy and find the gun . Happens several times a year .


I do not have any child visitors to my house other than a neighbor boy on occasion who is always with his Dad. My two Daughters know not to touch any firearm without me present. My oldest does know where to access and use one handgun that she could get (along with following other safety steps) in the event of a break-in. Kids use firearms to protect themselves and others quite often. One recent incident had a 14 year old boy using an AR15 to fend off multiple armed suspects that broke into the home.


----------



## hawgrider

RJAMES said:


> For those that say teach - let me know and hte world know how to teach a toddler. You can teach a 8 year old , some 5 year olds depending on the kid but a 2 or 3 year old is going to reach in grandmothers purse looking for candy and find the gun . Happens several times a year .


Wrong again leftie. My kids were shooting at 4 years old and had their first own gun by 5 years old. For any garbage you put up here I will counter it with lack of parenting. Try to blame anything you want rather than accept that the lack of parenting skill is the issue. For every accident article you posted from some city slicker family whos kid smoked his brother a lack of parenting is at the root.

So don't lump everyone into the kindergarten syndrome where one screws up and the rest have to take a nap without milk and cookies. Frankly I don't give a damn about some dipshit retard who didn't teach their kids then one of their retarded heathens has a negligent discharge of daddy's firearm. NOT my problem don't care! Let the gene pool be cleansed naturally!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Gun storage is a lot like gun selection, what works for you might not work for another person. I choose to keep mine unloaded in an unlocked gun cabinet (beautiful piece of furniture hand made by a relative) with ammunition and magazines secured elsewhere or loaded in a quick access safe. It works for me because where I live I really have no need for a loaded long gun, if I lived in a rural environment that might be different. If I lived in a high crime area or an area that has crappy police response it might be different. As it is, what I do works for me. The government's response to things is always a blanket one size fits all which is why they really have no business telling us how to store firearms.


----------



## jimb1972

I firmly believe in minimizing risk. It's why I prep, it's why I carry. Peoples situations may be different, but for me keeping all the firearms not on my person secure makes sense. Very little chance of someone, neighbor kid, or intruder taking one of my firearms and discharging it accidentally or intentionally. Every time some kid accidentally shoots someone, or shoots up a school with it further endangers my rights and the future rights of my children. I don't want any more laws infringing on my rights and every shooting increases the risk of exactly that. Just because I disagree with someone politically does not make all of their thoughts or beliefs irrelevant.


----------



## Ragnarök

My grandfather had his guns on a metal rack positioned at the bottom of the staircase in their basement. When we were very young he showed us them and said, “These are very dangerous. They are verboten!”. His liquor was also Verboten! 

I keep all my guns besides my shotgun locked up in a safe. The ammo is in a separate safe. The guns in the safe are not loaded. My shotgun that I keep out is not loaded. I have a box of 00 buck close by it. 

To each their own imo. I’m not gonna tell you how to live your life.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Sorry, but that is just plain stupid.
> Kids are wild cards and it is pompous, arrogant and egotistical to say such crap.
> Yes. I got away with my tactic. My son didn't dare think about touching my 586. Wonderful, huh? What if he had one of those "kid" moments? There's a reason why kids aren't tried as adults.
> 
> Two things we are all for; we are all for no negligence and we are all for protecting kids.
> 
> Me? I'm not into those fingerprint box things. I'm into proper training of children, putting up firearms when other children are in the house, and height. Why height? Even the best trained kid is a wild card. You might want to talk black/white on the internet but in your heart you know I am right.


Sorry pal, but I do not think with my heart; my heart makes bad decisions. I think with my head. Dangerous wildlife does not understand shades of gray and usually the only way to protect ourselves (and our kids) is to kill it violently.

Our job, as parents, is to make our kids "not wildcards" so they are safe around the tools we need to keep ourselves alive.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Sorry pal, but I do not think with my heart; my heart makes bad decisions. I think with my head. Dangerous wildlife does not understand shades of gray and usually the only way to protect ourselves (and our kids) is to kill it violently.
> 
> Our job, as parents, is to make our kids "not wildcards" so they are safe around the tools we need to keep ourselves alive.


I agree with you 100%. That is our job. That doesn't stop them from being kids, which is why they are not tried as adults. Their brains aren't fully wired. Train them well but remember that they are kids. Furthermore, you might think you know the little friends who come over to play, but you really don't.

I'm not saying to lock up your weapons like Ft. Knox. I'm saying to be a responsible adult when it comes to children. You can write on a message board that kids aren't wild cards but you know that isn't the case. They are. Were that not the case, being a good parent wouldn't be hardest job there is, while being the most rewarding job when it is done properly.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I agree with you 100%. That is our job. That doesn't stop them from being kids, which is why they are not tried as adults. Their brains aren't fully wired. Train them well but remember that they are kids. Furthermore, you might think you know the little friends who come over to play, but you really don't.
> 
> I'm not saying to lock up your weapons like Ft. Knox. I'm saying to be a responsible adult when it comes to children. You can write on a message board that kids aren't wild cards but you know that isn't the case. They are. Were that not the case, being a good parent wouldn't be hardest job there is, while being the most rewarding job when it is done properly.


Absolutely. I agree with you 100%. But I am also saying, depending on where you live, there are very real and valid reasons why it is a really bad idea to keep all firearms unloaded and locked up. So if you have kids in the house and live where firearms NEED to be loaded and accessible, it is doubly important to be a good parent.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Absolutely. I agree with you 100%. But I am also saying, depending on where you live, there are very real and valid reasons why it is a really bad idea to keep all firearms unloaded and locked up. So if you have kids in the house and live where firearms NEED to be loaded and accessible, it is doubly important to be a good parent.


Never said ALL weapons unloaded and locked up. That'd be plumb stupid in my way of thinking.

As I stated earlier, when kids are here, all the strewn weapons are locked up except the one on me. Not the same as ALL weapons.

Again, it's as simple as being responsible around kids; it has nothing to do with being fanatical. Having weapons strewn around the house and assuming your little kids will always do as they've been taught is just as over-the-top as owning weapons but keeping them all unloaded and locked up in a safe.


----------



## RJAMES

80% of guns used in school shootings were taken from a relatives home . https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-school-shootings-most-guns-come-from-home-1522920600

https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/Again the guns you are using is not what I am talking about . If you have 5 - one rifle in your hand and a pistal on your hip where are the other 3 ? Small child finding it hidden in a drawer? Troubled teen taking it to school to have a "talk " with some bullies?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Like Inor, we live in an area where defending against criminals is rare, but defending livestock against animal predators is not.
So, there are a variety of weapons throughout the house, and even a 12 ga that stays out in the barn (OMG, it's not locked up AT ALL !!!!!!).

Unlike Inor, although all the weapons are loaded, the chambers are empty with the safeties off - I just feel more comfortable if there is that one little step that must be taken, and being left handed, fumbling for a right handed safety is out of the question.

My kids are in their 40's now, but when they were born I was a vet not far removed from the combat zone and kept a loaded M1 Carbine in the bedroom at all times. When they started first grade I taught them firearms safety and how to shoot. Back then, the "range" was nearby woods. On our first range session I demonstrated what a rifle will do to a watermelon. That visual was much more eye opening than little round holes in paper - and they got the point.
They never touched the guns, they knew that Daddy would take them shooting whenever they asked.

All that being said, I installed a lock set on the master bedroom closet door, and on the exceedingly rare times the grandkids visit, the guns are locked up. In the last 10 years, they have been here twice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RJAMES said:


> 80% of guns used in school shootings were taken from a relatives home . https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-school-shootings-most-guns-come-from-home-1522920600
> 
> https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/Again the guns you are using is not what I am talking about . If you have 5 - one rifle in your hand and a pistal on your hip where are the other 3 ? Small child finding it hidden in a drawer? Troubled teen taking it to school to have a "talk " with some bullies?


I will suggest that there are many adults in this country that do not have the mental capacity to safely own firearms. But with freedom and liberty come consequences. There are a whole lot of people that should not be driving cars, either.
But, do not restrict my rights because others are stupid.

In Florida, there is a law against leaving an unattended firearm where children can get it. And, adults are prosecuted when one of their kids uses that gun to shoot someone. But the law does not stop irresponsibility.


----------



## Mad Trapper

We'd get a can of whoop ass if we touched an firearms as children. We got BBs at 6-7, then a pellet rifle, if we were good. At 9-10 a .22. I got a 12ga at 14. Then I was on my own......

Parents don't do that now, nor instruct them as responsible citizens, to dangerous tools.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It used to be kids grew up, found a job, got married, had kids...........

They still do that today, but not in that order.


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will suggest that there are many adults in this country that do not have the mental capacity to safely own firearms. But with freedom and liberty come consequences. *There are a whole lot of people that should not be driving cars, either.*
> But, do not restrict my rights because others are stupid.
> 
> In Florida, there is a law against leaving an unattended firearm where children can get it. And, adults are prosecuted when one of their kids uses that gun to shoot someone. But the law does not stop irresponsibility.


All those people who should not be driving cars or doing something stupid........................... *Are in front of me on the freeways of Houston every damn day!* :vs_mad:


----------



## RJAMES

Anther "accident" gun left in a vehicle , child found it shot himself in the face looking at it. Hot hand on cold steel or lock it up.

https://myfox8.com/2019/01/01/fathe...H_nMDq6izYUvRXL4W2sNlGtFCNrjhr1luR63tdJ_vfrCA


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> Anther "accident" gun left in a vehicle , child found it shot himself in the face looking at it. Hot hand on cold steel or lock it up.
> 
> https://myfox8.com/2019/01/01/fathe...H_nMDq6izYUvRXL4W2sNlGtFCNrjhr1luR63tdJ_vfrCA


 Few more thousand died from drugs and even more from gang violence. Maybe we should lock them up. It is sad that a 5 year old is dead. And fault lies with the parent. But big picture look at all the ways children die from stupid stuff. Many more than firearm negligence. For the children rally cry for the liberals , that don't give a dam about them.


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> Anther "accident" gun left in a vehicle , child found it shot himself in the face looking at it. Hot hand on cold steel or lock it up.
> 
> https://myfox8.com/2019/01/01/fathe...H_nMDq6izYUvRXL4W2sNlGtFCNrjhr1luR63tdJ_vfrCA


 Few more thousand died from drugs and even more from gang violence. Maybe we should lock them up. It is sad that a 5 year old is dead. And fault lies with the parent. But big picture look at all the ways children die from stupid stuff. Many more than firearm negligence. For the children rally cry for the liberals , that don't give a dam about them.


----------



## RJAMES

https://www.jacksonville.com/news/20181229/jso-accidental-shooting-injures-teenager-7-year-old

Jacksonville police say a shooting that injured a 15-year-old and a 7-year-old Friday night appears accidental.

Both sustained non-life-threatening injuries to their lower extremities. They were taken to St. Vincent's Medical Center-Riverside about 10:30 p.m. The ongoing investigating revealed they had been shot in the 3100 block of West 15th Street in the Allendale neighborhood, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office.

"At this time, the shooting of both victims is being worked as an accidental shooting based on victim and witness statements. The investigation is still ongoing as to the source of the gun," Officer Melissa Bujeda, a Sheriff's Office spokeswoman, posted on the agency's Twitter account.

*Edited due to copyright violation. Click on the link to read the article*


----------



## RedLion

And to think that gun accidents involving children has dramatically decreased the past couple of decades thanks in large part to the NRA Eddie the Eagle program and other training.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RJAMES said:


> https://www.jacksonville.com/news/20181229/jso-accidental-shooting-injures-teenager-7-year-old
> 
> Jacksonville police say a shooting that injured a 15-year-old and a 7-year-old Friday night appears accidental.
> 
> Both sustained non-life-threatening injuries to their lower extremities. They were taken to St. Vincent's Medical Center-Riverside about 10:30 p.m. The ongoing investigating revealed they had been shot in the 3100 block of West 15th Street in the Allendale neighborhood, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office.
> 
> "At this time, the shooting of both victims is being worked as an accidental shooting based on victim and witness statements. The investigation is still ongoing as to the source of the gun," Officer Melissa Bujeda, a Sheriff's Office spokeswoman, posted on the agency's Twitter account.


Direct from our Resident Copy-N-Paste Expert. :vs_cool:


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Direct from our Resident Copy-N-Paste Expert. :vs_cool:


Edited your post as I also edited R's post.

Thanks for pointing out his violation. :vs_cool:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Edited your post as I also edited R's post.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out his violation. :vs_cool:


I accept cash. Small bills. Nothing new. Random serial numbers.


----------



## RJAMES

Mother Sentenced to 10 Years for Accidental Shooting of 5-Year-Old Son

From the article Mother Sentenced 10 Years for Accidental Shooting of Son | Time

"December 28, 2018
(HARTVILLE, Mo.) - A Missouri woman has been sentenced to 10 years in prison in the accidental shooting of her five-year-old son after he and his seven and three-year-old siblings were left home alone with two loaded guns out in the open.

Bobbie Jo Scott, of Hartville, was sentenced Thursday after pleading guilty to endangering the welfare of a child in the shooting of Timothy Deatherage.

Prosecutors say Scott and her boyfriend, Cory Gass, asked a neighbor to check on Timothy and his siblings in July while they went to pick up a paycheck.

The children were left alone with a loaded 12-guage shotgun and a .22-caliber rifle.

Wright Co. Sheriff Glenn Adler says the seven-year-old was handling the shotgun when it went off.

Gass is set to appear in court Jan. 25."


----------



## Slippy

RJAMES said:


> Anther "accident" gun left in a vehicle , child found it shot himself in the face looking at it. Hot hand on cold steel or lock it up.
> 
> https://myfox8.com/2019/01/01/fathe...H_nMDq6izYUvRXL4W2sNlGtFCNrjhr1luR63tdJ_vfrCA


Plenty of ***** on ***** crime with male ****** 14-34 years old as the cause.

Plenty of drug DOA's

Plenty of illegal ******** killing citizens

Evil exists.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RJAMES said:


> https://www.jacksonville.com/news/20181229/jso-accidental-shooting-injures-teenager-7-year-old
> 
> Jacksonville police say a shooting that injured a 15-year-old and a 7-year-old Friday night appears accidental.
> 
> Both sustained non-life-threatening injuries to their lower extremities. They were taken to St. Vincent's Medical Center-Riverside about 10:30 p.m. The ongoing investigating revealed they had been shot in the 3100 block of West 15th Street in the Allendale neighborhood, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office.
> 
> "At this time, the shooting of both victims is being worked as an accidental shooting based on victim and witness statements. The investigation is still ongoing as to the source of the gun," Officer Melissa Bujeda, a Sheriff's Office spokeswoman, posted on the agency's Twitter account.
> 
> *Edited due to copyright violation. Click on the link to read the article*


You keep saying "accidental shooting". There is no such thing. Those are negligent discharges.
As for the story I quoted, that area of Jacksonville is well known for street gangs, drug sales, and shootings. 
"The investigation is ongoing as to the source of the gun." I'd wager it's stolen.

Bottom line - There is a cultural crisis in this country. Poor, single Moms on welfare not teaching basic knowledge to their kids, such things as right from wrong. So when the kids try to act like the latest rap video, bad things happen.


----------



## Annie

When I'm home I keep my gun nearby here's why: because of this NJ lady. She didn't have time to go open her gun safe, if she even had one.


----------



## stevekozak

Deebo said:


> Sorry bro, your attitude comes across as "strong and holier than thou".
> Of course I keep my guns locked up, and my whiskey too.
> I appreciate that you prep, and are knowledable, but I wont read stories of kids getting their hands on guns.
> Maybe, you could have worded it a bit differently?


I do the same, but it is just because I think the little rugrats should buy their own damn whiskey and guns, the darn little freeloaders!!! What, because you are six you think you are entitled to mine? Pashaw!!! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> I agree @Smitty901. Any laws inside my home are mine! Common sense dictates caution with regards to weapons and I take responsibility within the confines of my home. I agree with you that far more children are killed by drugs gotten out of someones medicine cabinet then guns each year. I don't see that making the news, I don't see "Common Sense" medicine cabinet laws being thrown about.
> 
> The reality of it is that the socialist don't give one rats ass about kids dying from drugs. Guns are an entirely different matter.


This is true! These socialist liberals favor killing millions and millions of innocent unborn babies every year, but pretend they care about the children. Makes me sick!!:vs_mad:


----------



## stevekozak

deserth3 said:


> So you won't take the word of someone who lived through it??
> Then there's no way anyone will convince you. The second amendment is written as it is for a reason.
> But when you're in your knees with your hands tied behind your back and a gun is out to your head. You're civil rights no longer mean anything.
> Nazis are not the only one who has said guns should be removed "for the children". Those words have been said by people in our own government. Be careful what you so easily dismiss.
> 
> Here is the long version of here speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


There are a couple of people here that are pretending not to understand the import of this. That video is very clear. Incrementalism, for "public safety" for "the children" is how they come after us. Like you said, then, one day, you are on your knees with a government gun to your head with no way to stop it. I am sure the last thought in your head will be "well, at least the children are safe....".


----------



## Annie

stevekozak said:


> There are a couple of people here that are pretending not to understand the import of this. That video is very clear. Incrementalism, for "public safety" for "the children" is how they come after us. Like you said, then, one day, you are on your knees with a government gun to your head with no way to stop it. I am sure the last thought in your head will be "well, at least the children are safe....".


There was a time back in history when the bishops of Ireland told their priests to get the people to surrender their arms. They didn't have guns, they had pipes, machetes, that kind of thing. The people said, 'No, every time we surrender our arms the English burn our towns down, rape our wives and daughters and put us to death.' That's just a little lesson from history.


----------



## RJAMES

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...o0VbAMjtdA_glTGH0DlNwaBi_OXiohEX192kL3IHspYSI

Story of a Kindergartner who brought a handgun to school tucked inside his pants.

Gun not in use - lock it up.


----------



## Inor

RJAMES said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...o0VbAMjtdA_glTGH0DlNwaBi_OXiohEX192kL3IHspYSI
> 
> Story of a Kindergartner who brought a handgun to school tucked inside his pants.
> 
> Gun not in use - lock it up.


How about a more effective idea... Parent locked up? Notice I used the term "parent" in the singular because I am pretty sure that is the case. It is the parent's job (also singular, but possessive) to keep their kids (plural) safe. Obviously that was not done in this case.

Also, from the article:



> School staff stopped him at the door to the entrance of the Africentric Early College school in Columbus, Ohio.


What the hell is a 6 year old doing at an "Africentric Early College" school (whatever that means)? It surely does not sound like a place a 6 year old would go.


----------



## Denton

RJAMES said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...o0VbAMjtdA_glTGH0DlNwaBi_OXiohEX192kL3IHspYSI
> 
> Story of a Kindergartner who brought a handgun to school tucked inside his pants.
> 
> Gun not in use - lock it up.


You think this is because of the "American Taliban?" I don't know. You referenced "them" but won't tell me who they are. Why not? Is it because you don't know? Are you parroting something you heard and don't have the masculinity to admit it?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Inor said:


> How about a more effective idea... Parent locked up? Notice I used the term "parent" in the singular because I am pretty sure that is the case. It is the parent's job (also singular, but possessive) to keep their kids (plural) safe. Obviously that was not done in this case.
> 
> Also, from the article:
> 
> What the hell is a 6 year old doing at an "Africentric Early College" school (whatever that means)? It surely does not sound like a place a 6 year old would go.


They start them hood rats early in their "college studies" Inor. Where as I grew up using a slingshot hunting frogs and squirrels at 6 years old, these "Africentrics" have to get ready for life "in the hood", advanced studies include rape, murder and mayhem.


----------



## RJAMES

And another https://www.wwltv.com/article/news/...ngBHmVtXXArPUebZ8l3YG__GLtoD7ysMq0NbkSf72Byr0


----------



## Smitty901

RJAMES said:


> And another https://www.wwltv.com/article/news/...ngBHmVtXXArPUebZ8l3YG__GLtoD7ysMq0NbkSf72Byr0


 And your point. Gang bangs gunned down a bunch in the last month , nothing was done about it. Local LE released a killer wanted by ICE on and on so what is your point?


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> And your point. Gang bangs gunned down a bunch in the last month , nothing was done about it. Local LE released a killer wanted by ICE on and on so what is your point?


Well, we already know he is for open borders, against God....

...wait; that last link-drop and run has convinced me. I am about to gather up the weapons not in the locker and place them there. Considering the real weapon is not the instrument but the man holding the instrument, I shall also climb into the locker and have Wifey close and lock the door. Been nice talking to y'all!


----------



## Smitty901

There all stored and in one place. Just kidding they were being shipped out to another home to be locked up. Some people will never be happy with anything you do to keep weapons safe. That way the next step is to take them . When all a long that was their goal in the first place. What they fail to understand is if they get away with it two groups will have weapons.
The government and the BG's. The BG's will not change and their numbers will grow. Power draws people to it. Nancy and people like her will always be safe government will protect it's own. But you at the street leave are on your own .
Doubt it look at all these socialist countries that disarmed the people.


----------



## inceptor

**********PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!**********

For those of you who wish to store your firearms in a remote location and have no where to do this, I am offering off site storage. Your guns and ammo will have a safe space with no children anywhere near them. PM me and I'll provide an address for a safe storage location.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> **********PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!**********
> 
> For those of you who wish to store your firearms in a remote location and have no where to do this, I am offering off site storage. Your guns and ammo will have a safe space with no children anywhere near them. PM me and I'll provide an address for a safe storage location.


How did you find out my address? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## RJAMES

Child accidentally shoots mother with shotgun from backseat of car
The child was under 4 years old.

https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-c...mother-shotgun-backseat-car/story?id=60588706

The weapon is not under your control if a child has access to it in the back seat.

"All of the children were under 4, but it's unclear how old the child was who pulled the trigger, police said.

The sheriff's office said preliminary information showed the woman's three children were in the back seat of the car when one of the children picked up an unsecured shotgun and shot her through the back of the seat."

At a minimum this shot gun should not have had a round in the chamber if it was going to be left where the children could touch it. Was the safety on ? If on could a child take it off?

Leave a weapon with rounds in chamber, unlocked where kids can get to it bad things happen. Hot hand or Cold steel or lock it up.


----------



## Deebo

@RJAMES
Arent you a little AMERCAN TALIBANISH, suggesting that your thinking must be followed by all?


----------



## Deebo

Yesterday, many more children drowned than were shot, shouldn't you be linking articles for "swimming pool locks and fences"
Of course we lock our guns up.
Preach on "wheatberry".
Lost all respect for you, a while back, but you are fun to read.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deebo said:


> Yesterday, many more children drowned than were shot, shouldn't you be linking articles for "swimming pool locks and fences"
> Of course we lock our guns up.
> Preach on "wheatberry".
> Lost all respect for you, a while back, but you are fun to read.


We should also lock up cars and hammers. Might as well secure our baseball bats, tire irons and golf clubs while we're at it.


----------



## Chiefster23

RJAMES said:


> Child accidentally shoots mother with shotgun from backseat of car
> The child was under 4 years old.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-c...mother-shotgun-backseat-car/story?id=60588706
> 
> The weapon is not under your control if a child has access to it in the back seat.
> 
> "All of the children were under 4, but it's unclear how old the child was who pulled the trigger, police said.
> 
> The sheriff's office said preliminary information showed the woman's three children were in the back seat of the car when one of the children picked up an unsecured shotgun and shot her through the back of the seat."
> 
> At a minimum this shot gun should not have had a round in the chamber if it was going to be left where the children could touch it. Was the safety on ? If on could a child take it off?
> 
> Leave a weapon with rounds in chamber, unlocked where kids can get to it bad things happen. Hot hand or Cold steel or lock it up.


I will probably get flamed for this....... but here goes!
This is a perfect example Darwin's theories of natural selection. This woman was stupid. And her stupidity caused her elimination from the gene pool. Unfortunately not before she had already procreated. How ironic!


----------



## Deebo

YOULL Get flamed for putting exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Smitty901

Call the PC police, I have a revolver sitting on the desk in front of me. I know it show never come out of the vault.


----------



## RJAMES

When your pre-K child takes a gun to school you might need to rethink how you store your weapons.

https://www.kctv5.com/pre-k-student...nvzjBufoUEfGTwwKDYMZXU0Gk1gU6E3bKHUZq5KGNEamk


----------



## inceptor

RJAMES said:


> When your pre-K child takes a gun to school you might need to rethink how you store your weapons.
> 
> https://www.kctv5.com/pre-k-student...nvzjBufoUEfGTwwKDYMZXU0Gk1gU6E3bKHUZq5KGNEamk


Well we know ya can't fix stupid.

So, using your logic we should ban cars since drunk drivers are killing children. Here's one from your area.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...in-drunken-driving-crash-that-killed-daughter


----------



## RJAMES

Yet anther "found " gun that resulted in an accident

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...KiwPLNkFMqiOxDPlyz0ncZGcJA0zvULKssxn5LrnKBm1U


----------



## RJAMES

inceptor said:


> Well we know ya can't fix stupid.
> 
> So, using your logic we should ban cars since drunk drivers are killing children. Here's one from your area.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...in-drunken-driving-crash-that-killed-daughter


Not talking about banning anything. Never said ban.

Said hot hand on cold steel or lock it up so a kid cannot get it. Do you GET IT?


----------



## inceptor

RJAMES said:


> Not talking about banning anything. Never said ban.
> 
> Said hot hand on cold steel or lock it up so a kid cannot get it. Do you GET IT?


Just sayin.......... Drunk drivers kill too. DO YOU GET IT????

https://kdvr.com/2019/01/06/michigan-family-of-5-killed-by-suspected-drunk-wrong-way-driver/


----------



## Toefoot

Legislating stupidity or stupid legislator, what a choice.


----------



## inceptor

Ya can't fix stupid. Period. Darwinism at work.


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Don't eat yellow snow.
> 
> Don't run with scissors.
> 
> Don't wrestle with a lollipop in your mouth.
> 
> Don't stand on the top step of a stepladder.
> 
> Don't stare at the sun.


_You don't tug on Superman's cape
You don't spit in the wind,
You don't pull the mask off the old Lone Ranger....._


----------



## The Tourist

...And you don't mess around with Jim


----------



## hawgrider

inceptor said:


> Just sayin.......... Drunk drivers kill too. DO YOU GET IT????
> 
> https://kdvr.com/2019/01/06/michigan-family-of-5-killed-by-suspected-drunk-wrong-way-driver/


Nah he's like his buddy Re-sister neither will ever get it!


----------



## RJAMES

Yet anther case of not having the gun under the owners control or locked up.

https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/n...JTHJGNI_DM4hqY7HA7_4hCdCyxGqC3ZghxuRkrFFfqBwY


----------



## Slippy

RJAMES said:


> Yet anther case of not having the gun under the owners control or locked up.
> 
> https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/n...JTHJGNI_DM4hqY7HA7_4hCdCyxGqC3ZghxuRkrFFfqBwY


Ahh, yes Firebaugh and Mendota, CA in the Central Valley. Correct me if I'm wrong @Sasquatch, but these 2 communities are over 94% La-Teee-nyo.
My inside sources also tell me that the shadow communities of illegal alien ******** are nearly double what the recorded official population of the cities. My sources also tell me that a certain amount of crime in the area is committed using the Mr Saturday Night Special .25 stolen handgun.

Additionally, my sources are quick to tell me that the local authorities are under extreme pressure NOT to put the local La-Teee-nyo population in a bad light so withholding factual information is common place with the local governments.

Here is the more likely situation; Gang banger illegal ******** supported by LaRaza or one of the cartels kept a stolen firearm out in the open and his illegitimate child or local kid gets a hold of it and shoots himself or another. The kid more than likely has never had a Father in the home nor has he been taught basic firearm safety.

Tragedy? Yes.

But laws would likely have never been adhered to anyway.

But nice try R-Jane, you ignorant slut! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

@Slippy - reference to a segment of an SNL show from the days when it was funny and relevant. Nice!


----------



## bigwheel

RJAMES said:


> When your pre-K child takes a gun to school you might need to rethink how you store your weapons.
> 
> https://www.kctv5.com/pre-k-student...nvzjBufoUEfGTwwKDYMZXU0Gk1gU6E3bKHUZq5KGNEamk


Good point. I used to hear rumors about a hypo Sgt down around Houston who was having a slumber party with a cute lady and the six year old son of the home owner woke up before the other attendees..ate his pop tart and stealthily crept into Mamas bedroom while they was asleep and grabbed the big SW model 28 wheel gun and stuck it in his back pack..took it to school and turned it over to the Principal. Those little kids can be devious. Was highly embarrasing to the old Sarge. Rumor was he eventually got fired for similar indescretions but not on that deal.


----------



## RJAMES

Looks like this companymight have some items that would work to provide quick access and security https://www.safeandvaultstore.com/?...yU62p435o93vKITMP-JTtT8y97_TVD50BUq59CcAZVqEA


----------



## Slippy

Mike's been in bidness selling Liberty Safes for many a year, give him a call and tell him Slippy says HEY! :vs_wave:

https://www.mwliberty.com/


----------



## inceptor

RJAMES said:


> Yet anther case of not having the gun under the owners control or locked up.
> 
> https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/n...JTHJGNI_DM4hqY7HA7_4hCdCyxGqC3ZghxuRkrFFfqBwY


And another person killed by drunk driver



> Accused Drunk Driver Charged With Killing Brother In Norwood Crash


https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/02/04/norwood-drunk-driving-fatal-crash-treorv-tresor-wrensford/


----------



## Denton

I had to go back to the original post to see if the OP suggested a law or something. I didn't see that. Just a reminder of the importance of weapons security. I find it hard to be against weapons security. If you are against weapons security, change my mind.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> I had to go back to the original post to see if the OP suggested a law or something. I didn't see that. Just a reminder of the importance of weapons security. I find it hard to be against weapons security. If you are against weapons security, change my mind.


The "LAW" that was referred to was in the link to the California kid getting shot. The local sheriff made reference to a new law on the books.

As far as weapons security, me and Mrs S have two properties...The Famous Slippy Lodge and Slippy's Home on the River near The Lake...

Slippy Lodge has multiple safes and secure locations but because we are out in the country within fences and gates, most of the time multiple firearms are within easy reach, if you know where to look. I cannot remember a time that a toddler or a young child was in the house there so no reason to secure anything that I don't know about. If we are not there, Son1 is. And he is much more trustworthy than I in regards to firearm safety.

But while we both are at Slippy Lodge, there are multiple firearms within reach at all times. Loaded and all have 1 in the pipe.

Our second home is mostly occupied by me during most weeks and randomly for 5 to 7 day junkets by Mrs S. We are not here all the time so when we both leave, all firearms come with us. 1 safe is in this location and it is hidden. Sure, someone can probably find it. AS I write this, there are at least 2 firearms within reach, loaded and ready to go.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I had to go back to the original post to see if the OP suggested a law or something. I didn't see that. Just a reminder of the importance of weapons security. I find it hard to be against weapons security. If you are against weapons security, change my mind.


I'm not against weapons security, I have a safe. What I'm against here is the preaching. I'm sure that most of us believe in security. He's lecturing us like we can fix stupid people. Ya can't fix stupid.

So I do the drunk driving murder, cause that's what it is. Drunk driving homicide is preventable. He should be able to fix that too, right?


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> The "LAW" that was referred to was in the link to the California kid getting shot. The local sheriff made reference to a new law on the books.
> 
> As far as weapons security, me and Mrs S have two properties...The Famous Slippy Lodge and Slippy's Home on the River near The Lake...
> 
> Slippy Lodge has multiple safes and secure locations but because we are out in the country within fences and gates, most of the time multiple firearms are within easy reach, if you know where to look. I cannot remember a time that a toddler or a young child was in the house there so no reason to secure anything that I don't know about. If we are not there, Son1 is. And he is much more trustworthy than I in regards to firearm safety.
> 
> But while we both are at Slippy Lodge, there are multiple firearms within reach at all times. Loaded and all have 1 in the pipe.
> 
> Our second home is mostly occupied by me during most weeks and randomly for 5 to 7 day junkets by Mrs S. We are not here all the time so when we both leave, all firearms come with us. 1 safe is in this location and it is hidden. Sure, someone can probably find it. AS I write this, there are at least 2 firearms within reach, loaded and ready to go.


Small chitlins don't come into my house, either. I do like most of my weapons in the safe except for specific ones. Not that burglary is a problem in my neighborhood, but I don't want to take the chance.

The OP comment was not that there should be a law but just a reminder to take care of the small ones who are still mentally developing.

The suggestion is a general one. Sure, you and I have no curious, curtain-climbers. Sure, there are country-folk deplorables who train their offspring on the ways of the weapon at an early age and those kids won't be driven by curiosity like city kids. This is understood.

I think it is also understood that the thread was not started to tell us what to do as we are all smart people who know weapons safety. It was simply started as a commiseration thread. Rhetorical, if you will. That was my impression.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I think it is also understood that the thread was not started to tell us what to do as we are all smart people who know weapons safety. It was simply started as a commiseration thread. Rhetorical, if you will. That was my impression.


If it was anyone else I could believe that. @RJAMES does the liberal thing though. So, if one took it as lecturing or preaching and pushing liberal agenda's, well, you know. I'm surprised he's not pushing total gun control. Just sayin...........


----------



## Slippy

I read somewhere that if the dems/libtards think it to be impossible to deport 30 million illegal aliens, then how in the hell are they going to confiscate over 400 million firearms from 100+million people?


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> Small chitlins don't come into my house, either. I do like most of my weapons in the safe except for specific ones. Not that burglary is a problem in my neighborhood, but I don't want to take the chance.
> 
> The OP comment was not that there should be a law but just a reminder to take care of the small ones who are still mentally developing.
> 
> The suggestion is a general one. Sure, you and I have no curious, curtain-climbers. Sure, there are country-folk deplorables who train their offspring on the ways of the weapon at an early age and those kids won't be driven by curiosity like city kids. This is understood.
> 
> I think it is also understood that the thread was not started to tell us what to do as we are all smart people who know weapons safety. It was simply started as a commiseration thread. Rhetorical, if you will. That was my impression.


No little ones in my house either. Still, since I DO keep a couple firearms ready for usage, I have a deadbolt on my bedroom door. If I'm not in there, it's locked.


----------



## StratMaster

Slippy said:


> I read somewhere that if the dems/libtards think it to be impossible to deport 30 million illegal aliens, then how in the hell are they going to confiscate over 400 million firearms from 100+million people?


Impossible my A$$. If every LEO agency was allowed to work in conjunction with ICE, we would see some numbers. And I'm perfectly willing to start with a mere 5, 10, or 15 million and keep trying.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> If it was anyone else I could believe that. @RJAMES does the liberal thing though. So, if one took it as lecturing or preaching and pushing liberal agenda's, well, you know. I'm surprised he's not pushing total gun control. Just sayin...........


Oh, you know me; I'll get annoyed and dog people when I think they start crap and then try to dance away from it. Still, even someone who does these things will get a decent conversation from me when they make a decent post. I figure it is only fair.


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> I read somewhere that if the dems/libtards think it to be impossible to deport 30 million illegal aliens, then how in the hell are they going to confiscate over 400 million firearms from 100+million people?


Actually Rep. Eric Swalwell, D-Calif., on Twitter no less, was having this conversation with someone. His reply "And it would be a short war my friend. The government has nukes. Too many of them. But they're legit. I'm sure if we talked we could find common ground to protect our families and communities."

Here is the thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063527635114852352


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Actually Rep. Eric Swalwell, D-Calif., on Twitter no less, was having this conversation with someone. His reply "And it would be a short war my friend. The government has nukes. Too many of them. But they're legit. I'm sure if we talked we could find common ground to protect our families and communities."
> 
> Here is the thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063527635114852352


An example of how detached from reality liberals really are.


----------



## RJAMES

Hot hand or lock it up yet anther "accident "

https://www.kctv5.com/mom-says--yea...FW5FWC3To8zsUszAEd8RS5eigYIWAzmCe4-JOBrQ8RP1U


----------



## Smitty901

RJames won't be happy of course until all guns are locked up in government vaults. We get your game. Most likely hood rat bubba playing with the gun going his gangster thing shot the kid drop the gun told moma keep quiet.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, Smitty, Mr. RJAMES (or Ms. I'm not racist) is welcome to come to my area and μολὼν λαβέ me anytime he has hair on his butt. Then again, I have a new knife coming UPS later today, and that might be fun, too.


----------



## Slippy

RJAMES said:


> Hot hand or lock it up yet anther "accident "
> 
> https://www.kctv5.com/mom-says--yea...FW5FWC3To8zsUszAEd8RS5eigYIWAzmCe4-JOBrQ8RP1U


Mama wast too busy bangin' her gang bangin' baby daddy and gang banger got sick of the little kid and made him go away. No one was supervising (LOVING) the child and he was up to his own. Very irresponsible mother and I doubt there was ever a caring father in the home. Lots of drugs, stolen things and illegal activity. Very sad that the government "pays" these irresponsible hood rats to have babies. A baby is the most precious of precious and need full time LOVE. FUBAR


----------



## jimb1972

I am guessing no one here knows these people, so maybe we should hold off on judging them. They may not look like you or speak like you, but that does not necessarily make them gang bangers or welfare queens. Maybe the guys kid brought the weapon into the home and he did not know, maybe he is a gun loving republican who went to the range that day and forgot the gun in his range bag. Don't play into the hands of liberals by spouting racist comments, it will only be used to condemn all preppers, conservatives, and 2nd amendment supporters.


----------



## Slippy

jimb1972 said:


> I am guessing no one here knows these people, so maybe we should hold off on judging them. They may not look like you or speak like you, but that does not necessarily make them gang bangers or welfare queens. Maybe the guys kid brought the weapon into the home and he did not know, maybe he is a gun loving republican who went to the range that day and forgot the gun in his range bag. Don't play into the hands of liberals by spouting racist comments, it will only be used to condemn all preppers, conservatives, and 2nd amendment supporters.


jimb1972

No offense my good friend, but I think this mama got bigger problems than me judging her. She has a dead 2 year old baby for crying out loud. This is a tragic accident but I will bet you that these people are indeed welfare rats and have no idea how to raise up a child. There is nothing racist about it, simply facts and statistics.

Mothers who have Out of Wedlock Births NEED JUDGING and need it badly. This is an epidemic that is totally ruining the United States. It has to stop. There are at least 10 articles about this tragedy and if you read them and make some deductions you will see the truth. I'm as disgusted about this as anyone but until 74% of black women decide not to give birth out of wedlock, then and only then can we move forward in righting this wrong.


----------



## jimb1972

Slippy said:


> jimb1972
> 
> No offense my good friend, but I think this mama got bigger problems than me judging her. She has a dead 2 year old baby for crying out loud. This is a tragic accident but I will bet you that these people are indeed welfare rats and have no idea how to raise up a child. There is nothing racist about it, simply facts and statistics.
> 
> Mothers who have Out of Wedlock Births NEED JUDGING and need it badly. This is an epidemic that is totally ruining the United States. It has to stop. There are at least 10 articles about this tragedy and if you read them and make some deductions you will see the truth. I'm as disgusted about this as anyone but until 74% of black women decide not to give birth out of wedlock, then and only then can we move forward in righting this wrong.


 It is possible you are right, it is also possible you are wrong. In the interview with the neighbor she said the mother has no family there. Having dealt with a lot of POS and their families (worked corrections for a couple years) I can tell you they rarely move away. I was not able to get enough information from the several links I clicked to determine what the truth is beyond the fact that a 2 year old is dead. Some women with kids who move away from any family like that might be fleeing an abusive relationship or marriage. About half the time those split second snap judgments are right, but what about the other half?


----------



## gawntrail

hawgrider said:


> The key to raising children so they understand and respect the rules of gun safety is to take the mystery out of the guns. Locked up and hidden creates a mystery.
> 
> When guns are part of you daily life and you involve your children with hunting, shooting and cleaning the firearms then there is no mystery and they will not be compelled to solve or seek out the mystery. Its a simple concept and it works!


^^^YES^^^

This x 1000!


----------



## gawntrail

My dad is 71. I’m 48. My boys are 23 and 19. We all know where each other’s firearms are in each others’ house. Nobody touches anything. When I was a kid, I knew better. Never touch firearms unless Dad said it was ok. I didn’t talk about guns with my friends. That was the rule. Growing up in SoCal guns are verboten. My boys grew up in SoCal until 17 and 13 and in NWA through HS until they moved on their own. Never one incident with firearms because of same rules. When their friends came over, there were no issues either because they had no idea. 

I always carry. Always have, always will. My wife is not from a gun culture family. She now carries. I know what we do in our house. It works for us. I wouldn’t think of telling someone else what to do in theirs.

When seconds count, help is minutes away. You can only count on yourself.


----------



## Smitty901

My boys are 40 and 41, daughter 38. They grew up with their father and mother and were taught about firearms from every young on . By 10 all were shooting. You can bet most of these so call accidents are not what was reported. Easy to blame the dead child or another child. happens all the time. In the hood no one is going to question it. Simple check the boxes that is what you say happened all good we are out of here .
We did not then nor now do we need a nanny telling us how to live. Go preach the anit gun message in the hood. Good luck Rjames


----------



## RJAMES

Anther child finds gun at home and takes it to school. If it is not in your hand or on your hip lock it up. Maybe your kid knows better - what about the kid coming over to play? Do they know not to " play" with guns ?

To those that keep insisting that it won't happen or will never hapen to them. How do you feel about car wrecks? You never had one so you know you never will ?? Most folks know you drive enough you going to have something happen. Deer strike, blown tire, another drunk driver, patch of ice. You drive sober, maintain the car , put your seat belt on , slow down when it is icy or wet, blow off that trip when the weather is bad. Thing is you take actions to keep from having that accident.

So make sure to do the same when it comes ot guns.

https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...ary-child-firearm-gun-school-dmpd/2944154002/


----------



## hawgrider

Annoying is your game.

You win first place here is your participation trophy



















*I thought trolling was a rule violation. *


----------



## RJAMES

So where do you store your weapon if it is not on you when you visit folks? How about someone visiting you ?

This guy wishes he had not just lft a loaded gun in a bed room when visiting a home .

https://www.fox16.com/news/local-ne...Yve8wIf6nIMAg8hYXdAP7lerWxRZ-LZh2ncr1jWddXb6M

Hot hand on Cold Steel or Lock it.


----------



## Denton

RJAMES said:


> So where do you store your weapon if it is not on you when you visit folks? How about someone visiting you ?
> 
> This guy wishes he had not just lft a loaded gun in a bed room when visiting a home .
> 
> https://www.fox16.com/news/local-ne...Yve8wIf6nIMAg8hYXdAP7lerWxRZ-LZh2ncr1jWddXb6M
> 
> Hot hand on Cold Steel or Lock it.


You might be a drive-by crapper but you still manage to make a point. I don't think your point is needed for us, but I'll bet your point would be great if offered to the right people. That being the case, why do you continue to drive it home to those who are no strangers to weapons safety? Do you think such an incident will happen to one of us? Tilt at Democratic Underground. They are the idiots who are most apt to secretly own weapons but not understand safety. Here, you are just an annoyance.

Are you really wanting to be a public safety dude, or are you just wanting to be an annoyance? You don't want my thoughts.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> You might be a drive-by crapper but you still manage to make a point. I don't think your point is needed for us, but I'll bet your point would be great if offered to the right people. That being the case, why do you continue to drive it home to those who are no strangers to weapons safety? Do you think such an incident will happen to one of us? Tilt at Democratic Underground. They are the idiots who are most apt to secretly own weapons but not understand safety. Here, you are just an annoyance.
> 
> Are you really wanting to be a public safety dude, or are you just wanting to be an annoyance? You don't want my thoughts.


I am betting on annoyance. :deadhorse:


----------



## hawgrider

RJAMES said:


> So where do you store your weapon if it is not on you when you visit folks? How about someone visiting you ?
> 
> This guy wishes he had not just lft a loaded gun in a bed room when visiting a home .
> 
> https://www.fox16.com/news/local-ne...Yve8wIf6nIMAg8hYXdAP7lerWxRZ-LZh2ncr1jWddXb6M
> 
> Hot hand on Cold Steel or Lock it.


He keeps on trolling the same thread over and over and over...


----------



## Elvis

When my kids were young, like under 10 years old, the home protection gun was locked up so it would take me 20 seconds using a key to get it. 
When my kids were teenagers and started bringing friends over the home protection gun was locked up when their friends were here. Nothing like a "borrowed gun" to ruin one's day.
Now the kids are all adults, most have their own weapons.

One of my favorite sayings to my kids was "Sometimes it's just to late" meaning some things can't be undone. I think it's important to keep even well trained young kids away from firearms unless you are right there teaching them gun safety. If your kid shoots someone or themselves by accident, it's just to late.


----------



## Steve40th

My guns are always Locked n loaded. Where they are in my locked house is none of anyones business but family


----------



## Elvis

RJAMES said:


> So where do you store your weapon if it is not on you when you visit folks? How about someone visiting you ?
> .


If staying the night with someone either in my glovebox or in my suitcase with no shell in the chamber.


----------

